# enhorabuena/felicitaciones/felicidades



## ed-hipo

hola

Había aprendido que para felicitar a alguien se podía decir "enhorabuena". Ahora bien en los hechos suelo escuchar más bien "felicidades" e incluso, en boca de un argentino, "felicitación".
  Será que "enhorabuena" ya es antiguo ?

gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## seregnar

No es antiguo es para cosas importantes, por ejemplo, cuando un amigo se casa o tiene un hijo o cuando termina la universidad se usa "enhorabuena". Sin embargo, se suele usar "felicidades" para cosas menos importantes como un cumpleaños o la navidad.

Yo si un amigo tiene su primer hijo diría "enhorabuena", pero si ya es el quinto diría "felicidades".


----------



## ed-hipo

seregnar said:


> Yo si un amigo tiene su primer hijo diría "enhorabuena", pero si ya es el quinto diría "felicidades".



vale, asi queda muy claro ! supongo que al septimo dirias "lo siento!" eheh

hasta luego !


----------



## seregnar

ed-hipo said:


> vale, asi queda muy claro ! supongo que al septimo dirias "lo siento!" eheh



Pues sí


----------



## EmilyD

? Es mas comun utilizar *enhorabuena* en unos paises que en otros?

He conocido muchos centroamericanos y gente dominicana y puertoriquen~a, y no he escuchado la palabra...

Puede ser que no he presentado en los momentos mas felices...

Saludos,

Nomi


----------



## Atilano

Dar la enhorabuena a alguien es congratularse por el suceso feliz que ya ha tenido, mientras que felicitarle es expresarle nuestros deseos de felicidad.


----------



## Betildus

EmilyD said:


> ? Es mas común utilizar *enhorabuena* en unos países que en otros?
> 
> He conocido muchos centroamericanos y gente dominicana y puertoriquen~a, y no he escuchado la palabra...
> 
> Puede ser que no he estado presente presentado en los momentos más felices...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Nomi


 
Disculpa, no me pude contener y es lo que me gustaría que me corrigieran a mí cuando entro a otros idiomas.

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Diría que son "casi" sinónimos, con una que otra sutileza.
- ¡Felicidades!: por tu nuevo trabajo, porque conseguiste un trabajo, porque tienes un nuevo hijo, etc. etc,
- ¡Enhorabuena!, es como "felicidades" pero con un sentido de: "ya estaba bueno". Ej.: ¡enhorabuena! (por el bebé), ya era tiempo, se les estaba pasando el tiempo, se habían "dejado estar".
¡Enhorabuena! (por un trabajo), ¡por fin lo conseguiste!, ¿te costó bastante, eh!, ¡por fin lo lograste!.
¿Se entiende o me enredé mucho?


----------



## EmilyD

Gracias Betildus. Les agradezco a todos en los foros por su paciencia y espiritu pedagogica...

La verdad es que tengo problemas tecnicos con acentos y enies(??).

*Felicidades* a todos.

_Nomi_


----------



## Fernita

Hola a todos.

Quiero contarles que al menos en Argentina casi no se usa "enhorabuena".
Generalmente usamos "muchas felicidades" o "felicitaciones".
No puedo decir, sin embargo, que algunas personas puedan llegar a decirlo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## totor

Fernita said:


> Quiero contarles que al menos en Argentina casi no se usa "enhorabuena".
> Generalmente usamos "muchas felicidades" o "felicitaciones".
> No puedo decir, sin embargo, que algunas personas puedan llegar a decirlo.



Yo venía acá abajo a decir exactamente lo que dijo Fernita, que me sacó de la boca las palabras  sin que yo me diera cuenta  .


----------



## Fernita

totor said:


> Yo venía acá abajo a decir exactamente lo que dijo Fernita, que me sacó de la boca las palabras  sin que yo me diera cuenta  .


 
¡Enhorabuena, Totor!


----------



## totor

¡Te felicito, Fernita!


----------



## solminique

Buenos días



¿En America del Sur (Perú), cuál palabra se usa más para felicitar un alumno para sus buenos resultados: Felicitaciones o enhorabuena?

Gracias.
Dominique


----------



## Alma Shofner

No soy de Perú, pero quiero aportar algo que he escuchado:
"Te mandaste campeón" "Felicidades"
Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

Si igual he oído: "Felicidades", "Eres chancoso" (le dicen así a los estudiantes muy aplicados en sus estudios y que siempre sacan buenas notas).

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Tampoco soy de Perú, pero pareciera que, como en México, se utiliza Felicidades, no Felicitaciones.
Enhorabuena significa más o menos lo mismo, pero es más _elegante._


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí:

_*Felicitaciones -- *_cuando el interlocutor ha tenido que hacer algún esfuerzo para lograr algo (por ej., buenos resultados en un examen)

*Felicidades -- *cuando el interlocutor no ha tenido que hacer nada para lograr algo (por ej., cumplir años).

*Enhorabuena* -- no se usa, aunque creo que por lo menos algunos la entenderían.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

"Felicidades" es lo más común donde yo vivo.

"Enhorabuena" no se usa; la verdad es que suena muy "española".


----------



## jane09

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola a todos! 
No estoy segura de cúal de estas palabras de dice para decir "congratulations"... por ejemplo si alguien ha ganado un precio o si le dieron un ascenso o algo así. En el caso de que se pueden decir las tres, qué diferencias de significado tienen? 
Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Agró

jane09 said:


> Hola a todos!
> No estoy segura de *cúal* (cuál) de estas palabras de dice para decir "congratulations"... por ejemplo si alguien ha ganado un precio o si le dieron un ascenso o algo así. En el caso de que se pueden decir las tres, qué diferencias de significado tienen?
> Muchas gracias de antemano!


Se pueden usar las tres y no veo diferencias de significado importantes. En España se usa muy poco "felicitaciones".


----------



## emm1366

jane09 said:


> Hola a todos!
> No estoy segura de cúal de estas palabras de dice para decir "congratulations"... por ejemplo si alguien ha ganado un precio o si le dieron un ascenso o algo así. En el caso de que se pueden decir las tres, qué diferencias de significado tienen?
> Muchas gracias de antemano!


 *Agró* tiene razón desde el punto de vista de las definiciones pero en  Colombia, al menos en mi región, "enhorabuena" no se usa casi nunca, por no decir nunca. "Felicitaciones" se usa casi siempre, por no decir siempre, para enaltecer la labor de alguien y "felicidades" se usa más como un deseo de progreso y alegría.

Abrazos.


----------



## ManPaisa

emm1366 said:


> *Agró* tiene razón desde el punto de vista de las definiciones pero en Colombia, al menos en mi región, "enhorabuena" no se usa casi nunca, por no decir nunca. "Felicitaciones" se usa casi siempre, por no decir siempre, para enaltecer la labor de alguien y "felicidades" se usa más como un deseo de progreso y alegría.
> Abrazos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.  Creo que muy pocos por aquí entenderían enhorabuena, y sí diferenciamos los significados de _felicitaciones_ y _felicidades_.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Agró said:


> Se pueden usar las tres y no veo diferencias de significado importantes. En España se usa muy poco "felicitaciones".



Estoy de acuerdo con Agró. También en el sur de España felcitaciones no es muy usual y se reserva el término para designar a las tarjetas con las que se felicita.
He revisado en el DRAE la palabra "albricias" que uno usa medio en broma de vez en cuando como equivalente a enhorabuena. Es una expresión de jubilo sin más, no equiparable exactamente a felicidades.

Saludos


----------



## Doktor Faustus

@Jane
Si me permitís una pequeña observación, "Preis" en el sentido de "Belohnung" se traduce como "premio" 

De lo expuesto quedó claro que, mientras "enhorabuena" es un iberismo, "felicitaciones" es un americanismo. En este último caso, f_elicitaciones_ su utiliza frente a un logro (Verdienst), _felicidades _frente a algún acontecimiento (Ereignis).

Liebe Grüße


----------



## jane09

Gracias por las respuestas, me ayudaron mucho! 
Doktor Faustus: te agradezco que me recordaras lo de premio/precio... desafortunadamente cometo demasiados errores de interferencia así  
saludos!


----------



## Axela*04

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola, 
?Se dice *enhorabuena* a un cumpleañero o es mejor decir felicitaciones o te felicito? ?Cómo es en su país? (es que me gusta conocer la variedad de la lengua y no encontré esa información en los diccionarios en los que busqué...) 
! Gracias!


----------



## macame

En España, lo habitual es decir ¡Felicidades!, ¡Qué cumplas muchos más!, ¡Feliz cumpleaños! pero tampoco es raro oír ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Pinairun

macame said:


> En España, lo habitual es decir ¡Felicidades!, ¡Qué cumplas muchos más!, ¡Feliz cumpleaños! pero tampoco es raro oír ¡Enhorabuena!


 

_¡Felicidades!,_ para cumpleaños, y poco más.

_¡Enhorabuena!,_ para felicitar a alguien que  se casa, encuentra un buen trabajo, cuando tiene un nuevo hijo, cuando le toca la lotería.... También se puede felicitar a alguien que ha conseguido el divorcio deseado, o que se ha jubilado, etc.


----------



## flljob

En México, ¡Enhorabuena! casi no se oye. Lo habitual es ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Axela*04

macame said:


> En España, lo habitual es decir ¡Felicidades!, ¡Qué cumplas muchos más!, ¡Feliz cumpleaños! pero tampoco es raro oír ¡Enhorabuena!


 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Axela*04

flljob said:


> En México, ¡Enhorabuena! casi no se oye. Lo habitual es ¡Felicidades!


 

Gracias! Me ayudó mucho la respuesta!


----------



## Axela*04

Pinairun said:


> _¡Felicidades!,_ para cumpleaños, y poco más.
> 
> _¡Enhorabuena!,_ para felicitar a alguien que se casa, encuentra un buen trabajo, cuando tiene un nuevo hijo, cuando le toca la lotería.... También se puede felicitar a alguien que ha conseguido el divorcio deseado, o que se ha jubilado, etc.


 

Muchas gracias! Me ayudaste mucho!


----------



## Carolina Rocío

En el Perú se usa felicitaciones para todo (cuando tienes una buena noticia, un éxito, te casas, por tu cumpleaños, etc.).  Algunas veces puede usarse "felicidades", pero "enhorabuena" nunca lo he escuchado decir por peruanos.
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## Haiga

Aquí en Venezuela tenemos un codigo no escrito sobre éstas tres palabras. Incluso yo en ocaciones me equivoco al usarlas y termino sonando inadecuado.

Felicidades: es un deseo que se le expresa a una persona cercana (o no tanto). Se le dice en los momentos en que cumple año o se casan. Por poner algún ejemplo. 

Felicitaciones: es un reconocimiento que se le expresa a alguien que ha alcanzado un objetivo en la vida. Igual que felicidades se puede decir en un cumpleaños o en un matrimonio. ¡Felicitaciones (por haber llegado a los cuarenta con todo lo que fumas y bebes)! ¡Felicitaciones (por fin te casaste con el millonario que soñaste toda tu vida)!.

Por lo tanto, totalmente prohibido decir felicitaciones un fin de año. 

Aquí, para nosotros enhorabuena es gallego y no castellano. No se usa jamás.


----------



## Axela*04

Haiga said:


> Aquí en Venezuela tenemos un codigo no escrito sobre éstas tres palabras. Incluso yo en ocaciones me equivoco al usarlas y termino sonando inadecuado.
> 
> Felicidades: es un deseo que se le expresa a una persona cercana (o no tanto). Se le dice en los momentos en que cumple año o se casan. Por poner algún ejemplo.
> 
> Felicitaciones: es un reconocimiento que se le expresa a alguien que ha alcanzado un objetivo en la vida. Igual que felicidades se puede decir en un cumpleaños o en un matrimonio. ¡Felicitaciones (por haber llegado a los cuarenta con todo lo que fumas y bebes)! ¡Felicitaciones (por fin te casaste con el millonario que soñaste toda tu vida)!.
> 
> Por lo tanto, totalmente prohibido decir felicitaciones un fin de año.
> 
> Aquí, para nosotros enhorabuena es gallego y no castellano. No se usa jamás.


 
Gracias, Haiga! Es lo que quería saber.


----------



## Axela*04

Carolina Rocío said:


> En el Perú se usa felicitaciones para todo (cuando tienes una buena noticia, un éxito, te casas, por tu cumpleaños, etc.). Algunas veces puede usarse "felicidades", pero "enhorabuena" nunca lo he escuchado decir por peruanos.
> Saludos,
> Carolina


 
Gracias, Carolina:
Es lo que quería aclarar!

Un saludo,


----------



## Ibermanolo

A alguien que se ha casado, tenido un hijo, un ascenso...: enhorabuena (también podría ser felicidades)
Para un cumpleaños, santo o aniversario: felicidades.
Felicitaciones: nunca.


----------



## Haiga

Haiga said:


> Aquí en Venezuela tenemos un codigo no escrito sobre éstas tres palabras. Incluso yo en ocaciones me equivoco al usarlas y termino sonando inadecuado.
> 
> Felicidades: es un deseo que se le expresa a una persona cercana (o no tanto). Se le dice en los momentos en que cumple año o se casan. Por poner algún ejemplo.
> 
> Felicitaciones: es un reconocimiento que se le expresa a alguien que ha alcanzado un objetivo en la vida. Igual que felicidades se puede decir en un cumpleaños o en un matrimonio. ¡Felicitaciones (por haber llegado a los cuarenta con todo lo que fumas y bebes)! ¡Felicitaciones (por fin te casaste con el millonario que soñaste toda tu vida)!.
> 
> Por lo tanto, totalmente prohibido decir felicitaciones un fin de año.
> 
> Aquí, para nosotros enhorabuena es gallego y no castellano. No se usa jamás.


 
Creo que hoy me topé con una excepeción. la situación fue esta:

Con dos cervezas de más en el coco fui a comprar un cigarro detallado en una de esas mesitas plásticas, protegidas con una sombrilla, que abundan en las cercanías de cualquier avenida de Caracas y que ofrecen, además del cigarro, alquileres de teléfonos celulares a 0,5 BsF el minuto. Estos "locales comerciales" por lo general lo atienden mujeres jovenes. Ésta "mesita" la atendía una chica muy joven y bella la cual mostraba un poderoso escote. Dos muy buenas razones para ser pícaro. 

- Disculpa - mientras encendía el cigarrillo que acababa de comprar 
- ¿Te puedo hacer una pregunta personal?
- ¡Sí!
- Pero es... una pregunta muy personal.
Movió imperceptiblemente la cabeza en señal de "Sí" mientras sensualmente apretaba los labios aceptando cualquier desafío. 
- ¿Las tienes hechas o son naturales?
- ¿Cómo? - un simple desafio que la tomó de sorpresa. Y con un tono de voz aún más bajo y personal le repetí. Casi un susurro.
- ¿Las tienes hechas o son naturales?
Evidentemente eran naturales pero el bello espectáculo merecia un piropo.
-¡Son naturales! - dijo con predecible orgullo.

Bueno éste es el contexto. Yo me quedé sin saber decirle: 

(Ni)
1.- Felicitaciones. (No hizo nada para tener ese hermoso par de tetas)
2.- Felicidades. (Aunque seguramente esas dos dispensaran felicidad a doquier me sonaba igualmente inapropiado).
3.- Enhorabuena. (Quizá era el comentario más adecuado pero en estas latitudes sería mal comprendido).

Sí, lo sé... en ocasiones es mejor callar.


----------



## renatapatry

¿Y cuál de estas tres opciones se usa cuando es el Día Nacional? ¿O, talvez, se dice de otra manera? 
Me interesa saber, principalmente, como se dice en España.
¡Gracias!


----------



## Antpax

Hola renatapatry:

No me suena que en España se diga nada el día de la Fiesta Nacional, el 12 de octubre (Día del Pilar), al menos la gente de la calle. Me suena haber oido en algún telediario de la televisión "Feliz día del Pilar" o "Que tengan un buen día del Pilar". Pero te comento, que no se dice comúnmente, como decimos "Feliz Navidad", por ejemplo.

Espera a ver más opiniones.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## renatapatry

Antpax said:


> Hola renatapatry:
> 
> No me suena que en España se diga nada el día de la Fiesta Nacional, el 12 de octubre (Día del Pilar), al menos la gente de la calle. Me suena haber oido en algún telediario de la televisión "Feliz día del Pilar" o "Que tengan un buen día del Pilar". Pero te comento, que no se dice comúnmente, como decimos "Feliz Navidad", por ejemplo.
> 
> Espera a ver más opiniones.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


  ¡Muchas gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Estoy de acuerdo con Ant, la gente no se felicita el día del Pilar. Lo máximo que suele hacer es desearse un *feliz puente*  (del Pilar). Felicitación que por supuesto no tiene nada que ver con el  Pilar, ni con la fiesta nacional, ni se lo desean ese día; no es más  que desear unas felices vacaciones.


----------



## lunaca

Hola , 
Ya he leído todos los hilos en cuanto a Enhorabuena y Felicidades. Pero para felicitar a un alumno que sacó buenas notas o que aprobó un examen. En este caso es Enhorabuena??
Gracias
Lunaca


----------



## Jaime Bien

Las dos son válidas.


----------



## lunaca

Vale! Gracias.


----------

